# help with music 'mixtape' picture edit



## katomusic (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello everyone, thanks for viewing my thread. I record/ produce R&b Hip/Hop music and I was just wondering if anyone here has any experience with photoshop or any other editing software? My new song is expecting to come out in two days and I need a picture edited for my song it will be on youtube im starting to get more and more subscribers each and everyday. I could do it myself and have but I lack skills within photo editing If you could help me it would be greatly appreciated and its not nothing big or would even take up time just a simple good looking edit.

you can find me at 

Twitter    : @FreshhX
Youtube   : Dekota Couch - YouTube
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/dekotacouchh

_________________________


thanks -dekota


----------



## katomusic (Aug 20, 2013)

credits will be to you for the edit on my twitter youtube and facebook


----------

